# Part time jobs/working from home in Dubai



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Expats

I am writing to ask if anybody knows if there are any part time jobs or jobs working 
from home out there in Dubai and what kind of jobs are they are, how well they are paid as I'll be looking to work to fill up my time when I eventually move out there in a few months.

Many thanks in advance 

Stimpy


----------



## shahbaz (May 8, 2013)

yes you can find part-time jobs in dubai , Gulf news paper or website will be helpful


----------

